# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Multiple Sclerose - Artikels

## Agnes574

Leef je Leven met MS

Multiple sclerose is een ziekte met verstrekkende gevolgen voor de patiënt en zijn omgeving. Heel wat MS-patiënten putten echter veel kracht uit contacten met lotgenoten. 


Multiple sclerose: 11.000 Belgen lijden eraan 

Multiple sclerose (MS) is één van de meest voorkomende aandoeningen van 
het zenuwstelsel. MS is een ingrijpende chronische aandoening die niet minder dan 11.000 Belgen treft. Na de eerste diagnose zijn MS-patiënten vaak op zoek naar duidelijke en volledige informatie over hun ziekte, waardoor ze zich een beeld kunnen vormen van de gevolgen van MS op hun dagelijks leven en hoe ze ertegen kunnen vechten. Uit tal van studies en getuigenissen blijkt bovendien dat ze steun zoeken en vinden bij elkaar. 


MS: "Leef je Leven" 

Om tegemoet te komen aan die wens en informatiebehoefte, is er onlangs een online-ideeënplatform gelanceerd in België. Op "Leef je Leven" kunnen mensen die al geruime tijd leven met MS, hun ziekte aanvaard hebben en een plaats hebben weten te geven in hun leven, hun verhaal, getuigenis, goed idee of nuttige tip kwijt aan anderen. Mensen die zopas de diagnose hebben gekregen en op zoek zijn naar concrete informatie over leven met MS, kunnen uiteraard ook terecht op het "Leef je Leven"-platform voor inspiratie en steun. 


MS en beroepsleven 

MS is een ziekte van het centrale zenuwstelsel waardoor de hersenen niet langer bepaalde zintuiglijke (gezichtsvermogen, tastzin) of motorische (lopen, spreken, ) functies kunnen sturen. MS verloopt meestal in opstoten en kan zeer invaliderend zijn. 
De symptomen zijn: vermoeidheid, depressie, coördinatiestoornissen, spasticiteit, pijn, verminderde spierkracht, gezichtsstoornissen,  De gevolgen van MS voor het beroepsleven hangen volledig af van het ziekteverloop en het beroep in kwestie. De patiënt zal een aantal aanpassingen moeten doorvoeren om te kunnen blijven werken: soepeler werkuren, aangepaste werkomgeving (parking) en werkpost (ergonomische stoel, spraakgestuurde computer, vergrootscherm, draagbare telefoon, ), ander soort werk (bureauwerk, vaste werkpost, telewerk, ) enz. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

1.Wat is multiple sclerose (MS)? 
Multiple sclerose (MS) is een chronische ziekte van het centrale zenuwstelsel (hersenen en ruggenmerg) dat bepaalde signalen niet goed kan verwerken. 
Aan de basis ligt een aantasting van de vetachtige ísolatielaag (de myeline) rond de zenuwbanen door ons eigen immuunsysteem. Hierdoor lekken de zenuwimpulsen als het ware weg, net zoals bij een elektriciteitskabel waarvan de isolatie stuk is, en kunnen er ontstekingen, een 'kortsluiting' zeg maar, optreden. Op die plaatsen ontstaan er een soort littekens of plaques.
In sommige aangetaste gebieden wordt er vervolgens een nieuwe myelinelaag gevormd door de myelinevormende cellen. Maar vaak gebeurt dit niet. In een deel van deze gebieden zijn de myelinevormende cellen beschadigd, in een ander deel ontbreken de signalen die myelinevormende cellen moeten aanzetten tot het maken van myeline of zijn remmende signalen aanwezig.
De plaats en de uitgebreidheid van de myelinebeschadiging bepalen het type, de ernst en de duur van de verschillende symptomen. Bovendien is uit recent onderzoek gebleken dat bij MS-patiënten niet alleen het myeline beschadigd is, maar ook de zenuwen zelf zijn aangetast. Mogelijk spelen deze beschadigingen een belangrijke rol in ontstaan van blijvende schade en invaliditeit door MS. 

Multiple sclerose is de meest frequent voorkomende aandoening van het zenuwstelsel bij jonge volwassenen. Per 100.000 inwoners zijn er 80 à 100 MS-patiënten. Multiple sclerose komt bijna twee keer zo veel voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen. 
De ziekte openbaart zich op jonge leeftijd en wordt gekenmerkt door een progressief toenemende mate van invaliditeit. Een adequate behandeling is nog steeds niet voorhanden. MS heeft weinig invloed op de levensverwachting, maar heeft een enorme weerslag op de levenskwaliteit. Met als gevolg dat de medische, psychosociale en economische consequenties van deze ziekte vaak enorm zijn. Voor heel veel mensen betekent de mededeling dat ze aan MS lijden dan ook een zware klap. Ook voor familieleden is het een zware klap.
Iedereen gaat daar op een eigen manier mee om. Er zijn een paar dingen die kunnen helpen: erover praten, steun zoeken bij anderen, contact met lotgenoten... Ook professionele hulp kan een mogelijkheid zijn. 


2. Auto-immuunziekte 
Hoewel nog niet duidelijk is hoe multiple sclerose precies ontstaat, zijn er inmiddels vele aanwijzingen dat multiple sclerose beschouwd moet worden als een auto-immuunziekte, een ziekte waarbij het afweersysteem van het lichaam ontregeld is. Het valt niet alleen vreemde indringers aan, maar ook lichaamseigen weefsel. Bij MS vormt de myeline in het centrale zenuwstelsel het doelwit van het ontregelde afweersysteem. Waarom het immuunsysteem abnormaal reageert, is nog niet bekend. 
Aangezien het centrale zenuwstelsel een uiterst belangrijk onderdeel vormt van het lichaam, wordt het in normale gevallen beschermd tegen de immuuncellen in het bloed. Op alle punten van contact tussen het bloed en het centrale zenuwstelsel, bevindt zich de zogenaamde bloed-hersenbarrière. Deze barrière bestaat uit een aaneengesloten rij cellen en een laag met een stevig netwerk van speciale eiwitmoleculen. Cellen en de meeste eiwitten uit het bloed kunnen deze bloed-hersenbarrière niet passeren. Dit betekent dat activering van het afweersysteem van het lichaam in normale gevallen niet zal leiden tot ontstekingen in de hersenen. Voor gevallen dat er ondanks de bloed-hersenbarrière toch iets in de hersenen is gekomen dat daar niet thuishoort, beschikken de hersenen over een eigen, beperkt immuunsysteem.
In MS blijken er lekken op te treden in de bloed-hersenbarrière waardoor de immuuncellen uit het bloed toch de hersenen binnen kunnen komen en daar ontstekingen kunnen veroorzaken en myeline kunnen beschadigen. 


3. Oorzaken 
De preciese oorzaken van MS zijn niet bekend. 
Wel staat vast dat zowel omgevings- als erfelijke factoren een rol spelen. Waarschijnlijk is een combinatie van vele factoren nodig. Bovendien kunnen deze factoren voor verschillende personen anders zijn. Mogelijk kunnen omgevings- en erfelijke factoren ook het verloop van de ziekte beïnvloeden.


3.1. Genetische factoren
Genetische factoren spelen zeker een rol bij de gevoeligheid voor het krijgen van MS. Het gaat echter niet om een enkel abnormaal gen, maar om een veelheid van genetische defecten.
Bovendien is MS niet erfelijk in de gebruikelijke zin van het woord. Wel kan de kans op MS in sommige families hoger zijn dan het gemiddelde van 1 op 1000. De kans dat kinderen van personen met MS ook MS ontwikkelen is echter heel klein. De kans dat iemand alle genetische factoren die bijdragen tot MS erft, bedraagt slechts 2 tot 4%. 
 Bij eeneiige tweelingen wordt de kans op MS op 30% geschat wanneer een van beiden de ziekte heeft.
 Verwanten in de eerste graad (broers, zusters, kinderen, ouders) van MS-patiënten is de kans op MS met een factor 5 à 10 keer groter. Dit betekent dat hun risico nog steeds minder dan 5% bedraagt. 


3.2. Infecties
Bepaalde virussen en bacteriën die alleen in westerse landen met een koud of gematigd klimaat voorkomen, zouden een belangrijke rol spelen in het uitlokken van MS bij mensen die genetisch gevoelig zijn. 
De belangrijkste virussen die verdacht worden zijn:
 Herpesvirussen die o.m. windpokken, zona, koortsblaasjes, genitale herpes, enz. veroorzaken. Van deze virussen is bekend dat ze ook hersencellen kunnen aantasten en bv. encephalitis (een hersenontsteking) kunnen veroorzaken. 
 Epstein-Barrvirus, verantwoordelijk voor mononucleose.
 Mazelenvirus
 Retrovirussen (o.m. HIV)

Diverse studies hebben geen enkel bewijs gevonden voor recente beweringen dat vaccins tegen o.m. hepatitis B of griep MS zouden kunnen uitlokken. 


3.3. Andere uitlokkende factoren
 Hersen- of rugtrauma: sommige experts vermoeden dat een hersen- of rugtrauma waardoor de hersen-bloedbarrière doorbroken wordt, MS zou kunnen uitlokken. Hiervoor bestaat echter geen afdoend bewijs.
 Stress: stress is geen oorzaak van MS maar kan wel MS-symptomen uitlokken. 
 Koemelk: er bestaan vermoedens dat kinderen die geen borstvoeding hebben gekregen maar alleen koemelk op latere leeftijd een verhoogd risico op diabetes en MS hebben, twee auto-immuunziekten. Hiervoor bestaan evenwel nog geen sluitende bewijzen.
 Ook andere dieetfactoren die typisch zijn voor westerse landen, zouden een rol kunnen spelen. Maar hoe of wat is niet bekend. Momenteel wordt bijvoorbeeld veel onderzoek verricht naar de rol van meervoudig verzadigde lipiden (vetten die in bepaalde planten en visolie voorkomen) in de ontwikkeling en behandeling van MS te bepalen. 


4. Risicofactoren 
 Leeftijd: MS begint meestal tussen 15 en 45 jaar, met een piek tussen 20 en 30.
 Geslacht: van elke vijf mensen met MS zijn er drie vrouwen
 Ras: MS komt nauwelijks voor bij Afrikanen en Aziaten
 Woonplaats: MS is een ziekte van de westerse landen, vooral in het noordelijk gedeelte van Europa en de Verenigde Staten. Hoe meer men naar het zuiden gaat, hoe minder MS. De ziekte komt nauwelijks voor in tropische landen. 


5. Vormen van MS 
MS kan een sterk verschillend verloop hebben. Er kunnen verschillende typen of fasen van MS onderscheiden worden, maar ook binnen deze typen kan het verloop sterk variëren. 

De belangrijkste types of fasen van MS zijn: 

-relapsing-remitting MS: Dit is de meest voorkomende vorm van MS waarbij opflakkeringen (exacerbaties) worden afgewisseld met perioden van herstel waarin de klachten verminderen of verdwijnen. Gemiddeld komen tijdelijke verergeringen van klachten en opflakkeringen (exacerbaties) drie keer per twee jaar voor. De uitvalsverschijnselen in de relapsing-remitting fase betreffen meestal stoornissen van het gezichtsvermogen, het gevoel, de functie van de urineblaas en de coördinatie. Vaak gaat deze relapsing-remitting MS na verloop van tijd over in secundair progressieve MS. Ongeveer 85% van de mensen bij wie MS wordt vastgesteld hebben relapsing-remitting of intermitterende MS. 

-secundair progressieve MS: In deze tweede fase is er sprake van geleidelijke achteruitgang en treedt er nog nauwelijks tussentijds herstel op. Ongeveer de helft van de patiënten met intermitterende MS krijgen uiteindelijk een secundair progressieve MS.

-primair progressieve MS: Bij 10 tot 20% van de mensen met MS treedt er meteen vanaf het begin verslechtering op zonder tussentijds herstel. Er is dan sprake van primair progressieve MS. Deze vorm treedt vooral op bij patiënten die pas op latere leeftijd MS krijgen.

De ernst en de frequentie van de opflakkeringen (exacerbaties), de geleidelijke progressie van de handicap en de mate van invaliditeit in de latere fase, verschillen sterk van patiënt tot patiënt. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(vervolg)

6. Klachten 
De klachten bij MS zijn afhankelijk van de plaats in de hersenen waar de beschadiging ontstaat en kunnen daarom sterk verschillen tussen de ene en de andere persoon met MS. 
Ongeveer 70 à 80% van de patiënten heeft het karakteristieke verloop waarbij perioden van plotselinge verslechteringen worden afgewisseld met perioden van verbetering. Meestal is het onduidelijk waardoor de perioden van terugval worden veroorzaakt. Waarschijnlijk spelen stress en mogelijk infectieziekten (zoals griep) een rol. 
Bij een derde van de patiënten blijft dit ziektebeeld, waarbij na ziekte nagenoeg volledig herstel optreedt. 
Bij twee derde van de patiënten krijgt de ziekte na verloop van tijd een progressief verloop en blijven er na iedere ziekteperiode duidelijke restverschijnselen over. Deze chronisch progressieve vorm heeft een slechte prognose met ernstige invaliditeit tot gevolg. 
Er bestaat ook een zogenaamde 'goedaardige' variant van MS. Patiënten hebben dan wel aanvallen van MS, maar er is geen progressief verloop en de aanvallen komen weinig voor en kunnen zelfs volledig verdwijnen. 



6.1. Alarmsignalen
• onscherp zicht, meestal in één oog, of onwillekeurige bewegingen of pijn in het oog (optische neuritis). 
• vermoeidheid: vooral in de namiddag. Vaak gaat dit gepaard met (lichte) koorts.
• zwaar gevoel in armen en benen
• tinteling in armen en benen
• coördinatieproblemen
• een gevoel alsof er een elektrische stroom door de rug naar de benen loopt wanneer men de nek voorwaarts buigt (Signaal van Lhermite) 



6.2. Latere klachten
Naarmate de ziekte evolueert kunnen de klachten overal optreden. Veel voorkomende klachten zijn:

• Duizeligheid
• Spierzwakte of spierstijfheid, beven, evenwichtsproblemen.
Deze problemen treden bij bijna alle MS-patiënten in meer of mindere mate op. 
• Spasticiteit 
Dit is een neurologische afwijking die leidt tot een abnormale toename van de spierspanning bij strekken van de spier. Het kan uitgelokt worden door triggers zoals snelle bewegingen of prikkels (pijn, ...). Een eerste stap in de behandeling van spasticiteit is dan ook het beperken van deze triggers (pijn, urineweginfecties, te strakke kleding, constipatie, ...). De gevolgen van spasticiteit varieren van lichte spierstijfheid tot een permanente spierverkorting. Spasticiteit kan pijnlijk zijn en het verhindert bovendien de normale bewegingen, zoals aankleden, eten, wassen, lopen... 
• Pijn 
Ongeveer 40% van de patiënten zou altijd een of andere vorm van pijn hebben. Ernstige aangezichtspijnen komen frequent voor. 
• Gevoelsstoornissen 
bijvoorbeeld tintelingen, branderig gevoel... 
• Problemen met spreken, met slikken
• Klachten bij het plassen
slecht te controleren, incontinentie, urineweg-infecties
• Constipatie
• Seksuele problemen
Minder of ander gevoel, impotentie. Dit zou bij ong. 70% van de patiënten optreden.
• Geheugen- en concentratieproblemen
Dit zou bij ong. de helft van de patiënten optreden. 
• Stemmingsveranderingen, depressie
• Vermoeidheid
Dit is een veel voorkomende klacht die bij sommige patiënten een normaal leven bijna onmogelijk maakt. Diverse factoren zoals warmte, en stress kunnen dit verergeren.
• Osteoporose. 
Vrouwen met MS hebben een verhoogd risico op osteoporose (botverlies). Dit heeft ook te maken met de medicatie. 





6.3. Handicaps
Het is moeilijk om vooraf te voorspellen hoe de ziekte zal evolueren. 
MS is geen dodelijke aandoening maar het kan op termijn tot zeer ernstige handicaps leiden. Ruim de helft van de patiënten heeft ernstige beperkingen of handicap. Voor ongeveer 30% leidt de ziekte tot weinig verwikkelingen waardoor ze een normaal leven kunnen leiden. In de praktijk kunnen de meeste mensen met MS (80%) tien jaar na de diagnose nog lopen. Na 20 jaar is dat iets meer dan de helft. 



Zwangerschap en bevalling 
MS is meestal geen bezwaar om zwanger te worden. Alleen kan de zwangerschap, de bevalling en de verzorging zwaarder zijn, omdat veel mensen met MS sneller moe zijn. 
Er bestaat discussie over epidurale verdoving (via de rug): die zou namelijk een opstoot kunnen uitlokken. 
In de eerste drie maanden na de bevalling is het aan te raden om het heel rustig aan te doen. Dan lopen vrouwen de meeste kans op een opstoot. Borstvoeding is gewoon mogelijk. 
Over de totale ziekteperiode bezien, krijgen vrouwen met kinderen niet meer of minder opstoten dan vrouwen met MS zonder kinderen. 




7. Onderzoeken en diagnose 
Omdat de klachten die optreden bij MS voor iedere persoon anders zijn en bovendien ook bij andere ziektes (zoals alcoholisme, beroerte, depressie, ziekte van Lyme...) kunnen optreden, duurt het soms lang voordat een arts aan MS denkt. Het stellen van de diagnose kan hierdoor soms veel tijd in beslag nemen. 




Kernspintografie (MRI)
De kernspintomografie (KST) is een scanner die gebruik maakt van een sterk magneetveld en van radiogolven. Synoniemen zijn de nucleaire magnetische resonantie (NMR) of in het Engels magnetic resonance imaging (MRI). KST laat toe om een beeld te maken van levende hersenen. Zo kunnen de vorm en ligging van verscheidene letseltjes aanwijzingen geven voor de diagnose multiple sclerose. In sommige gevallen zal ook een KST van het ruggenmerg worden genomen.
Ook om de evolutie van de ziekte te volgen is MRI een onmisbare techniek.
Magnetische resonantie spectrocopie (MRS), een toepassing is van de MRI, laat toe om de scheikundige samenstelling van de hersenen te bestuderen. Nog andere MRI-technieken, zoals beeldvorming met magnetiseringssoverdracht (magnetisation transfer imaging - MRI), kunnen ons meer leren over aantasting van myeline en zenuwvezels. 



De lumbaalpunctie
Bij een lumbaalpunctie wordt een naald ingebracht in de ruimte onder het ruggenmerg om een kleine hoeveelheid van het hersen- en ruggenmergvocht af te nemen. In dit vocht kunnen dan verschillende afwijkingen worden opgespoord en kan men aanwijzingen vinden voor een ontstekingsziekte van het centraal zenuwstelsel.




Geëvoceerde potentialen
Bij dit onderzoek wordt de impulsgeleiding door specifieke banen in het zenuwstelsel gemeten. Er worden elektroden op de huid gekleefd en elektrische prikkels toegediend. De vorm en het tijdstip van het antwoord kunnen belangrijke informatie geven.

Bloedonderzoek
Er wordt meestal een uitgebreide bloedname verricht om tekens van ontsteking op te sporen. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(vervolg)

8. Behandelingen bij Multiple sclerose

-1. Algemene leefregels 
• Vermijd hoge temperaturen: heet douchen, baden, zonnebaden, sauna, koorts. Hoge temperaturen kunnen bestaande klachten aanwakkeren of nieuwe uitlokken. 
Bij koorts kan u aspirine of een ander koortswerend middel nemen. 
• Vermijd zware inspanningen. Blijf in beweging, maar niet zo dat het u uitput. Enige lichaamsbeweging ( wandelen, fietsen, zwemmen en dergelijke) is wel aan te raden. Best is om samen met een kinesist een aangepast spieroefenprogramma uit te werken. 
• Vermijd stress. Wie onder druk staat of zich veel zorgen maakt, krijgt op de duur een verminderde weerstand. Daardoor wordt u vatbaarder voor klachten, ook voor die van MS. 
• Hou regelmaat in uw leven. Eet en rust op min of meer vaste momenten, zorg voor een goede nachtrust, zorg ervoor dat u na een drukke periode ook een rustige periode heeft waarin u weer bij kan komen. 
• Zorg voor een goede voeding. Dit helpt om in goede conditie te blijven. Om constipatie te vermijden is veel drinken (maar geen koffie) en een vezelrijke voeding aangeraden. 
• Probeer infecties en verwondingen te vermijden. Blijf bijvoorbeeld uit de buurt van mensen die griep hebben. Infecties en koorts kunnen soms klachten verergeren. Laat u vaccineren tegen de griep.
• Verdoving bij operaties, bevalling: Overleg met de neuroloog en anesthesist (degene die de verdoving geeft) over de beste soort verdoving bij een operatie.

-2. Psychologische begeleiding 
Een belangrijk onderdeel van de behandeling van MS is de psychologische begeleiding. Patiënten moeten geïnformeerd worden over de manier waarop zij het best met hun ziekte kunnen omgaan, stress kunnen beheersen, een eventuele depressie moet behandeld worden... 

-3. Geneesmiddelen 
MS kan niet genezen worden. Maar er bestaan wel geneesmiddelen waarmee de vele klachten kunnen worden verlicht en geneesmiddelen waarmee opstoten van de ziekte kunnen worden afgeremd.
In wat volgt geven we een overzicht van de verschillende behandelingsmethoden. Vele hiervan zijn nog experimenteel en bovendien gebeurt constant onderzoek over nieuwe behandelingsmethoden.
Hebt u hierover vragen, praat er dan over met uw behandelend arts.

a. Corticosteroïden
Corticosteroiden hebben een ontstekingsremmend effect. Ze zijn nog steeds de eerste behandeling bij acute opstoten, maar hun effect op langere duur is beperkt. Bovendien kan na verloop van tijd het effect verminderen.
Er bestaan verschillende opvattingen over de beste toedieningswijze en dosis. Omwille van de vele mogelijke bijwerkingen, vergen ze zeer stricte medische controle. 

b. Immunomodulerende geneesmiddelen 
Met immunomodulerende geneesmiddelen die inwerken op het immuunsysteem, tracht men de ontstaansmechanismen van MS te controleren. Deze geneesmiddelen kunnen niet de al aangebrachte beschadiging van het zenuwstelsel herstellen. Evenmin kunnen ze beletten dat er in de toekomst nog verdere beschadiging zal optreden. Maar ze kunnen wel bij de meeste MS-patiënten, vooral in de beginjaren van de ziekte, de ontstekingsreactie in het zenuwstelsel en zo de ziekteverschijnselen afremmen.
Ze blijken geen duidelijke invloed te hebben op het verloop van primair progressieve MS.
Omdat een behandeling met interferon of glatirameer-acetaat de ziekte wel afremt maar niet stopt, moet de patiënt zich toch verwachten aan het optreden van aanvallen en verdere achteruitgang. Wanneer over het verloop van een jaar het aantal aanvallen toeneemt of de achteruitgang versnelt in vergelijking met de jaren voordien, kan er reden zijn om de behandeling te veranderen of te stoppen.
Eén van de redenen van verminderd effect is het verschijnen in het bloed van antistoffen tegen interferon die de werking ervan zouden verminderen.
In de bijsluiters van de geneesmiddelen op basis van interferon en glatirameeracetaat wordt zwangerschap vermeld als een contra-indicatie. Bij vrouwen in de vruchtbare leeftijd wordt effectieve anticonceptie aanbevolen, en bij zwangerschapswens of wanneer zwangerschap wordt vastgesteld, dient de behandeling te worden gestaakt. 

b.1. Interferon
Interferonen zijn scheikundige stoffen (cytokines) die van nature door het lichaam worden aangemaakt en een belangrijke rol spelen in de werking van het afweersysteem. Kunstmatig geproduceerd interferon alfa en beta (Betaferon®, Avonex®, Rebif®) onderdrukt de ontstekingsreactie en de afbraak van myeline ten gevolge van de abnormale werking van het immuunsysteem bij MS. 
Beide interferonen verminderden de ernst van de opstoten alsook hun frequentie met 30 tot 37% per jaar. Er wordt eveneens een vermindering van de actieve letsels en een positief effect op de uitbreiding van het totaal aantal letsels waargenomen. 
Interferon toegediend in een vroeg stadium aan patiënten met een eerste demyeliniserende neurologische gebeurtenis (ter hoogte van de optische zenuw, het ruggenmerg, de hersenstam of het cerebellum), en hersenletsels zou het inflammatoir proces dat leidt tot de secundair progressieve fase, kunnen tegenhouden. Maar dit is nog steeds niet afdoend bewezen.
• Recent verscheen een overzichtsstudie (Lancet, 2003, 545-552) over interferonen bij relapsing-remitting MS. Interferonen doen het aantal patiënten met een exacerbatie in het eerste behandelingsjaar lichtjes dalen. Op basis van de huidige gegevens kan evenwel geen uitspraak gedaan worden over het klinisch efffect van de interferonen na het eerste behandelingsjaar, en zijn verdere studies noodzakelijk om hun doeltreffendheid en ongewenste effecten op lange termijn te bepalen.
• Studies met interferon bij patiënten met secundair progressieve MS geven wisselende resultaten. Meestal wordt een gunstig effect gezien op de invaliditeit, vooral bij jongere patiënten, maar de effecten zijn minder eenduidig en waarschijnlijk beperkter dan bij de relapsing-remitting vorm. Deze effecten zouden eerder het gevolg zijn van een gunstig effect op de opstoten dan wel van een effect op de progressie van de ziekte.
• Bijwerkingen 
De onmiddellijke bijwerkingen van interferon verschillen lichtjes afhankelijk van het type dat wordt gebruikt en de manier waarop het wordt ingespoten.
Een ontstekingsreactie op de plaats van de inspuiting en een griepachtige toestand in de eerste weken na de aanvang van de behandeling komen vaak voor. 
Zeldzame ongewenste effecten zijn o.m. depressie, overgevoeligheidsreacties zoals bronchospasme en anafylaxis, en hematologische verwikkelingen. 
Omdat interferon nog maar een beperkt aantal jaren bij MS in gebruik is, kan men nog niet met zekerheid weten of er ook geen laattijdige bijwerkingen zullen optreden. Regelmatige controles bij een neuroloog met onderzoek van het bloed zijn daarom aangewezen.

b.2. Glatirameer-acetaat
Glatirameer-acetaat (Copaxone®) is een synthetische samenstelling van verschillende aminozuren dat enige gelijkenis vertoont met afbraakproducten van myeline en dat de afbraak van myeline onderdrukt. Het moet dagelijks onderhuids worden ingespoten. 
Recente studies wijzen op een daling van het aantal opstoten (exacerbaties) met 30 tot 70% en een daling van het aantal actieve hersenletsels.
Er is op dit ogenblik evenwel geen bewijs dat glatirameeracetaat een invloed heeft op de ernst en de duur van de opstoten of op de ziekteprogressie. 
• Bijwerkingen
Een lokale reactie op de plaats van de inspuiting met roodheid en verharding komt veel voor, maar verdwijnen meestal na enkele weken. Een algemene reactie onmiddellijk na de inspuiting komt bij ongeveer 15 procent van de patiënten voor. Ze bestaat uit een rood oplopend aangezicht, soms pijn in de borst met hartkloppingen, ademhalingsstoornissen en angstgevoel. Deze verschijnselen duren minder dan dertig minuten en laten geen verwikkelingen na. De reactie zal bij eenzelfde patiënt zelden meer dan een keer voorkomen.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(vervolg)

Terugbetaling door het ziekenfonds 
Omdat een jaar behandelen met een interferon of met glatirameer-acetaat heel duur is, worden ze alleen terugbetaald voor patiënten die redelijk veel aanvallen doen of snel achteruit gaan. Omdat nog niet alle producten in alle situaties werden onderzocht of een effect toonden, kan hun indicatie verschillen.
Het aantal vergoedbare verpakkingen is beperkt tot maximum 13 per jaar. De neuroloog moet aan de adviserende geneesheer van het ziekenfonds jaarlijks een verslag bezorgen waarin wordt aangetoond dat de patiënt aan de vereiste criteria voor vergoeding beantwoordt.
Om terugbetaling te bekomen, moet aan volgende vereisten zijn voldaan:

- Relapsing-remitting MS
1. de Multiple Sclerose is van het relapsing-remitting type, klinisch bewezen en aangetoond door het positief resultaat van minstens twee van de volgende onderzoeken: lumbaal vocht, geëvoceerde potentialen en NMR;
2. de patiënt kan zonder hulpmiddelen meer dan 100 m ver gaan (wat overeenkomt met een score van 5.5 of minder op de EDSS-schaal waarmee men de toename van de bewegingsbeperkingen kan meten)
3. de patiënt heeft in de laatste twee jaar minstens twee exacerbaties (met volledig of onvolledig herstel) gedaan, d.w.z. de onverwachte komst van nieuwe symptomen of de verergering van bestaande symptomen, die minstens 24 uur hebben geduurd, zonder koorts en gevolgd door een stabiele periode van minstens 30 dagen, en een behandeling hebben vereist met glucocorticosteroïden.

- Eerste opstoten (exacerbatie) met verhoogd risico op ontwikkeling van zekere MS
Patiënten waarvan onder meer op grond van de belangrijke MRI-afwijkingen en andere kenmerken kan worden besloten dat ze een verhoogd risico lopen om definitief MS te ontwikkelen, kunnen onder bepaalde voorwaarden Avonex® voorgeschreven en vergoed krijgen.

- Secundair progressieve MS
Op dit ogenblik kunnen patiënten in België terugbetaling voor Betaferon® en Rebif® krijgen op voorwaarde dat:
1. de diagnose van secundair progressieve MS klinisch bewezen is en ondersteund door minstens twee van de volgende drie onderzoeken: lumbaal vocht, geëvoceerde potentialen en MRI;
2. zij nog in staat zijn om met de hulp van beiderzijdse hulpmiddelen zonder rusten minstens 20 meter te lopen (een score van gelijk of minder dan 6.5 op de EDSS-schaal);
3. tenminste één aanval met gedeeltelijke recuperatie hebben vertoond in de laatste twee jaar.

-4. Experimentele behandelingen 
• Monoclonale antilichamen.
Dit zijn antilichamen die gericht zijn tegen specifieke stoffen. Nataluzimab of Antegren is een antistof die gericht is tegen de molecules op de vaatwand waaraan de witte bloedcellen zich vasthechten. De eerste studies lijken belovend. Er treden minder aanvallen op en het aantal nieuwe letsels was ook lager. Er traden wel ongewenste bijwerkingen op zoals hoofdpijn, grieperigheid en diarree.
• Immunoglobuline
Meerdere preliminaire studies hebben een positief effect aangetoond van deze, weliswaar dure, therapie op het risico van MS opstoten, oa. tijdens de periode na de bevalling. De bijwerkingen zijn vooral koude rillingen, hoofdpijn, overgeefachtigheid, gewrichtspijnen. Een allergische reactie met brutaal zakken van de bloeddruk kan occasioneel optreden.
• Immunosuppressoren
Immunosuppressiva zijn geneesmiddelen die het immuunsysteem onderdrukken. Ze worden gebruikt bij diverse auto-immuunziekten, zoals reumatoïde artritis, bij kanker en bij orgaantransplantatie. Bij MS is hun gebruik nog experimenteel. Bovendien hebben ze vaak ernstige bijwerkingen, wat hun gebruik sterk beperkt. 
Op basis van de reeds bestaande studies moeten sulfasalazine, cyclosporine, acyclovir alleszins uitgesloten worden.
Producten die momenteel worden onderzocht zijn o.m. Azathioprine, Mitoxantroon (een kankergeneesmiddel dat in de USA erkend is voor de behandeling van secundaire progressieve MS), Methotrexaat, Cladribin en Paclitaxel. 
• Matrix metallo proteïnasen (MMP) 
Dit zijn eiwitten die de doorgankelijkheid van de bloed-hersenbarrière bij MS medebepalen. MMP verhoogt de doorgankelijkheid van de bloedvaten door het gel-achtige laagje onder de bloedvaten weker te maken. In laboratoriumomstandigheden is aangetoond dat MMP demyelinisatie kan veroorzaken. MMP's spelen een rol bij wondheling, gewrichtsontstekingen en andere neurologische aandoeninúgen, zoals Guillain-Barré, AIDS, meningitis en zelfs bij een beroerte of een hersentumor.
Momenteel wordt onderzocht of MMP-dosage gebruikt kan worden om de ziekteactiviteit op te volgen. Ook zou verlaging van MMP via MMP-inhibitoren een behandeling kunnen betekenen. 
• Xaliproden 
is een product met een ontstekingsremmende en zenuwbeschermende werking. Dierproeven hebben een effect op MS aangetoond. Momenteel lopen er studies bij de mens.
• Inosine
dit is een stof die van naure door de mens wordt geproduceerd en die in het lichaam urinezuur aanmaakt. Bij MS- patiënten wordt een verlaagde concentratie van inosine in het bloed vastgesteld. Men vermoedt dat een verhoging van deze urinezuurspiegel door inosine een remmende invloed zou kunnen hebben op de afbraak van myeline.
• Transplantatie van stamcellen 
Stamcellen worden uit het beenmerg gehaald en worden terug in de bloedbaan gebracht nadat eerst alle immuuncellen zijn vernietigd. De nieuwe stamcellen kunnen zich dan ontwikkelen tot nieuwe immuuncellen.
De eerste onderzoeksresultaten zijn echter weinig hoopgevend.
• Aminopyridine. 
Deze geneesmiddelen zouden de zenuwgeleiding op beschadigde plaatsen kunnen verbeteren. Er bestaan studies die een verbetering van het zicht, spierkracht en coördinatie aantonen, maar de effecten blijken van korte duur. 
• Plasmaferese. 
Bij deze behandeling wordt bloedplasma (het vloeibare deel van het bloed) gescheiden van de bloedcellen gescheiden. De bloedcellen worden dan vermengd met nieuw bloedplasma en terug in het lichaam gebracht. Dit nieuwe plasma zou antilichamen die MS uitlokken verdunnen en op die manier een gunstig effect hebben. Deze procedure wordt nog volop bestudeerd, maar zou vooral bij jongere patiënten effect hebben. 
• Oligodendrocyte Implanten. 
De transplantatie van oligodendrocyte cellen in de hersenen die de groei van zenuwen stimuleren, wordt momenteel onderzocht. De eerste resultaten lijken veelbelovend, o.m. wat herstel van het zicht betreft.
• T-cel vaccinatie 
Vaccinatie met witte bloedcellen (T-cellen) die myeline aan kunnen vallen, leidt tot het opwekken van een reactie van het lichaam tegen deze met myeline reagerende cellen. Ook dit wordt momenteel in verschillende studies onderzocht. 



-5. Behandeling van de symptomen 
Er bestaan tal van behandelingen om de vele symptomen van de ziekte onder controle te houden.
• Vermoeidheid
Modafinil, een amfetaminederivaat dat ook gebruikt wordt bij narcolepsie, zou een gunstig effect kunnen hebben. 
• Spasticiteit
De belangrijkste en eerste maatregel blijft regelmatige strekoefeningen (stretching) en spierversterkende oefeningen. Dit kan immers de evolutie naar een blijvende contractuur vermijden. 
Repetitieve gipsen laten een gradueel herstel toe van de correcte positie bij contractuur.
De toepassing van 'cold packs' (veelal gedurende een 10-tal minuten) op spastische spieren leidt tot een tijdelijke vermindering van de spiertonus. Het effect is kortdurend doch kan pijn milderen of stretching vlotter maken. 
• Spierontspanners
Benzodiazepines (o.a. diazepam). Deze verminderen spasticiteit door invloed op het centrale zenuwstelsel. Ze worden bij voorkeur s nachts gebruikt omdat ze slaperigheid veroorzaken. Soms wordt ook ganginstabiliteit en krachtsverlies vastgesteld. Benzodiazepines veroorzaken gewenning.
Baclofen : Ook baclofen werkt in het centrale zenuwstelsel. Baclofen mag nooit plots gestopt worden, gezien risico op epileptische insulten, hallucinaties en rebound spasticiteit.
Dantroleen : In tegenstelling tot benzodiazepines en baclofen oefent dantroleen zijn invloed rechtstreeks op de spier uit. De werking is niet specifiek voor de spastische spier. Dantroleen kan dan ook tot een globale spierverzwakking leiden.
Tizanidine : Tizanidine vermindert spasticiteit door een inwerking op het centrale zenuwstelsel. 
Al deze geneesmiddelen kunnen min of meer ernstige bijwerkingen hebben en mogen dus alleen onder strikte dokterscontrole worden genomen.
• Chemodenervatie 
Bij deze techniek wordt de zenuwimpuls naar de spastische spier onderbroken, wat reductie toelaat van de spasticiteit en normale positie of functie toelaat. Er bestaan drie technieken; 
- Alcohol en phenol : Deze worden rechtstreeks in de zenuw geïnjecteerd en vernietigt deze. Het resultaat is dan ook definitief.
- Botuline toxine type A :
Dit toxine wordt geïnjecteerd in spier nabij de contactplaats van de zenuw. Het verlamt de zenuw-spiercommunicatie. Botuline toxine is vrij duur wordt voor deze indicatie niet terug betaald. Bovendien moet de injectie herhaald worden na enkele maanden. Botuline toxine wordt vaker gebruikt voor kleine spieren (bv. hand)
- Intrathecale baclofentherapie(ITB) : hierbij wordt baclofen rechtstreeks in het ruggenmerg gebracht via een pompje. ITB wordt alleen toegepast bij ernstige spasticiteit vooral van de onderste ledematen die onvoldoende reageert op andere behandelingen 
• Chirurgie 
Heelkunde is alleen aangewezen bij ernstige, chronische spasticiteit en wanneer andere behandelingen hebben gefaald. Het dient nooit ondernomen te worden bij een recent opgetreden spastiúciteit, gezien de spiertonus nog kan fluctueren. 
Neurochirurgie poogt de spasticiteit te milderen door destructie van zenuwcellen in het ruggenmerg die bijdragen aan despasticiteit.
Orthopedische chirurgie : poogt het effect van spasticiteit te corrigeren door een combinatie van technieken ter hoogte van spier, pees en skelet.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(vervolg)

• Blaasproblemen
*Incontinentie.
Het gaat vooral om aandrang-incontinentie met vaak aandrang om te plassen. Soms is de aandrang zo sterk of plotseling dat u het toilet niet op tijd haalt. 
Er zijn verschillende geneesmiddelen die aandrang-incontinentie kunnen verminderen. Ze hebben nogal eens bijwerkingen (bijvoorbeeld een droge mond).
*Urineweginfecties komen vaak voor bij MS-patiënten. Ze worden behandeld met antibiotica. Om dergelijke infecties te voorkomen is veel drinken aan te raden. 
• Constipatie
Naast een aangepast dieet (vezelrijk, veel drinken), speciale oefeningen, kunnen vezelsupplementen worden voorgeschreven. Bij ernstige constipatie kunnen laxativa nodig zijn .
• Tremor (beven)
Geneesmiddelen zoals carbamazepine en glutethimide hebben in sommige gevallen een gunstig effect.
• Aangezichtspijn en spasmen
Indien gewone pijnstillers niet volstaan, kunnen anti-epileptica (zoals carbamazepine, fenytoïne en gabapentine) of benzodiazepines (zoals diazepan) worden voorgeschreven. 
In ernstige gevallen kan een chirugische zenuwblokkade worden overwogen.
• Seksuele problemen
Sildenafil (Viagra) heeft bij sommige MS-patiënten een gunstig effect. Ook corticosteroïden leiden soms tot een verbetering vand e seksuele functie. 
• Depressie
De klassieke tricyclische antidepressiva blijken zeer goed te werken bij ernstige depressies en hebben bovendien een gunstig effect op de stemmingsveranderingen waaronder MS-patiënten vaak lijden. Ze kunnen ook een gunstig effect hebben op sommige van de fysieke symptomen (o.m. blaasproblemen). Nadeel is dat ze heel wat bijwerkingen kunnen hebben.
De nieuwere SSRIs (serotonin-reuptake inhibitoren) zoals fluoxetine, sertraline en paroxetine worden beter verdragen en hebben mogelijk ook een (licht) ontstekingsremmend effect.
Momenteel woerdt op diverse plaatsen onderzoek verricht naar Rolipram een phosphodiesterase (PDE) type 4 inhibitor (niet beschikbaar in België), een anti-depressivum met sterke ontstekingsremmende werking. 
• Cannabis en multiple sclerose 
Sinds 1 septemer 2003 is cannabis met een medisch voorschrift te verkrijgen bij de apotheker in Nederland, o.m. voor de behandeling van chronische pijn, spasmen en blaasproblemen bij MS-patiënten. 
Momenteel lopen er, ook in ons land, verschillende studies over het effect van cannabis bij MS. De eerste studies komen tot uiteenlopende resultaten. Volgens de tot nu toe grootste studie (Lancet 2003 , 1517-1526) , over cannabis bij patiënten met multipele sclerose (667 patiënten) werd vastgesteld dat er ten opzichte van placebo geen voordeel van cannabis, toegediend onder vorm van extract of als zuiver tetrahydrocannabinol, op de spasticiteit was. Anderzijds rapporteerden wel meer patiënten een subjectieve verbetering van hun pijn en spierstijfheid. 
Er bestaan aanwijzingen dat het hele plantenextract beter werkt dan elk van de werkzame bestanddelen of synthetische vormen van de werkzame bestanddelen. Maar anderzijds blijkt uit studies dat de opname van het actieve bestanddeel langs de mond bleek niet ideaal want niet constant is. Bovendien kunnen de natuurlijke extracten van cannabis wisselende hoeveelheden van de actieve stof bevatten die verschillen van de ene preparatie tot de andere. Het lijkt er dus op dat de beste methode voor medicinaal gebruik van cannabis zal bestaan in de toediening van de gezuiverde molecule, tetrahydrocanabinol, met een spray of een doseerflesje.
Alleszins wordt aangeraden de cannabis op een andere wijze dan d.m.v. roken te gebruiken vanwege de kankerverwekkende stoffen die vrijkomen bij verbranding. Ook moet men voorzichtig zijn wanneer men een voertuig bestuurt.

-6. Alternatieve behandelingswijzen 
Er bestaan vele alternatieve behandelingswijzen waarvan het effect vaak niet bewezen is en die soms zelfs schadelijk kunnen zijn. Volgens sommige studies zouden tot 60% van de MS-patiënten wel eens zon behandelingswijze proberen. 
Overleg altijd met uw behandelend arts voor u een of andere behandeling probeert.

• Relaxatie en meditatietechnieken (zoals yoga, tai chi, biofeedback...): hebben geen nadeel en kunnen voor sommige patiënten zinvol zijn, bv. als stressbestrijding, om zich beter te voelen... 
• Acupunctuur: hierover bestaan weinig studies. Sommige gevalsstudies wijzen op een gunstig effect. Er bestaat een miniem risico op infecties.
• Elektromagnetische stimulatie: een beperkt aantal studies wijst op een gunstig effect op beven, vermoeidheid en andere symptomen van hersenstimulatie met zwakke elektromagnetische velden.
• Linolzuur (o.m. teunisbloemolie): is een polyonverzadigd vetzuur dat enigszins lijkt op myeline. Er bestaan geen studies over het effect, maar het is ook niet schadelijk.
• Antioxydantia (vitamine A, E, D en C, Q10....): er bestaan geen studies die een gunstig effect kunnen aantonen. 
• Bijengif
Uit dierproeven is gebleken dat het bijengif als een ontstekingsremmer werkt en het immuunsysteem positief beïnvloedt. Deze bijensteektherapie wordt al duizenden jaren toegepast voor de meest uiteenlopende ziekten. In de USA is deze behandeling zeer populair. MS patiënten zouden o.a. meer kracht krijgen en een verbeterde blaascontrole. Evenwichtsstoornissen en spasmen zouden afnemen. 
Aan de universiteit van Groningen is een onderzoek gestart naar de effecten van bijengif op de symptomen van MS.
• St-Janskruid (Hypericum): wordt gebruikt bij depressie. Maar het kan leiden tot overgevoeligheid voor zonlicht en kan de werking van andere MS-geneesmiddelen verstoren. 
• Ginkgo biloba: wordt gebruikt tegen o.m. geheugenproblemen. Geen enkel effect bij MS-patiênten is tot nu toe aangetoond.
• Melatonine. Melatonine dat wordt ingenomen tegen vermoeidheid kan bij MS-patiënten leiden tot een opstoot van de ziekte en is dus af te raden.
• Echinacea (en andere producten die de afweer zouden stimuleren, zoals ginseng, zink, look...): deze producten kunnen leiden tot een opstoot van de ziekte en zijn dus af te raden.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Lindaatje

Ik had het zelf niet beter kunnen uitleggen Agnes! helemaal top

----------


## Agnes574

*Vroeg behandelen bij MS is cruciaal* 

MS is een aandoening die bij elke patiënt een ander verloop kent. Het is dus niet te voorspellen hoe de ziekte bij u zal evolueren. Terwijl veel mensen met MS gedurende vele jaren betrekkelijk weinig last hebben, zijn er anderen die al vroeg neurologische schade kunnen ontwikkelen die hun leven beïnvloedt. 

Belangrijk om weten is dat schade aan het zenuwstelsel door MS niet altijd meteen voelbare of zichtbare klachten geeft.

Onze hersenen zijn namelijk in staat om vroegtijdig zenuwletsel te compenseren door over te schakelen naar alternatieve zenuwbanen die diezelfde functie kunnen uitoefenen. Vergelijk het met een wegversperring die u dwingt om een alternatieve route te kiezen om alsnog op uw plek van bestemming te geraken. Is ook die versperd, dan kiest u nog een andere weg, enzoverder. 
Dit verklaart waarom er in een beginstadium van MS soms geen symptomen zijn, terwijl in de hersenen toch al MS-letsels aanwezig zijn. Uiteindelijk zal het verlies van zenuwvezels toch niet gecompenseerd kunnen worden- er zijn geen alternatieve routes meer- en zullen de tekenen van MS zichtbaar worden. 


*Zichtbare tekenen van MS zijn met andere woorden maar het topje van de ijsberg*.
De meeste MS-activiteit vindt onder de oppervlakte plaats, en slechts een fractie daarvan is zichtbaar als symptomen boven de oppervlakte. Door middel van MRI-scans kunnen zenuwletsels in de hersenen of in het ruggenmerg worden waargenomen, zonder dat die voor de patiënt of de arts zelf zichtbaar zijn. Zodra de diagnose MS wordt gesteld, is het belangrijk meteen een gepaste behandeling op te starten. 

MS leidt tot beschadiging van de isolerende koker rond de zenuwvezels of axonen (demyelinisatie). Schade aan de myeline- de isolatielaag rond de zenuwvezels – kan immers nog voor een deel gerepareerd worden (remyelinisatie), maar schade aan de zenuwbanen zelf (axonen) is onomkeerbaar. Als de hersenen de beschadigde zenuwbanen niet kunnen compenseren, gaat de functie die door de aangetaste zenuwen wordt gestuurd, onherstelbaar verloren. 

Daarom kan een vroege instelling van een behandeling en het verderzetten ervan helpen om: 
• de volgende opflakkering (relapse) uit te stellen, 
• de totale MS-activiteit in de hersenen te beperken. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Suzi125

't is een slopende ziekte.....
In ieder geval perfect omschreven!

----------

